# PhotonVPS - Los Angeles, Dallas, Ashburn | 512MB, 20GB SSD, 2000GB BW, 10Gbps DDoS – 50% 1st Month!



## Profuse-Jim (Dec 14, 2015)

*PhotonVPS* features an array of SSD Cloud Hosting solutions to meet the needs of any prospective customer. A wide range of our SSD Cloud Hosting can be used for the following:

VPN Tunnel, PPTP, Email Server for Work Group, Intranet System, Database, Game Server MMORPG, General Websites, Webhosting, Reseller Hosting and MORE!

*All services include the following:*

- Tier 4 Datacenter in Downtown Los Angeles, CA & Dallas, TX
- Disaster Planning N+2 Setup (Hardware, Generators, AC, Routers, Switches, Staff!)
- In-house On-site Staff!
- *10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*
- You can view our ASN here: https://bgp.he.net/AS40676
- BGP optimized by Noction Intelligent Routing
- 24x7x365 semi-managed support
- *ShopperApproved* gives us *5 Stars*!


*** 50% off 1st month with DECHALF2015! ***


*** Free DirectAdmin/cPanel/Plesk with any SSD3 or higher plans! ***

*Linux SSD Cloud Hosting Plans*
- CentOS 6.6 & 7.0 64bit
- Debian 7 64bit
- Fedora 20 64bit
- Ubuntu 14 64bit

*SSD X*


512 MB RAM

20GB SSD Disk Space

2000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$5.95 ($2.98 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD 1*


1GB RAM

30GB SSD Disk Space

4000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$10.95 ($5.48 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD 2*


2GB RAM

30GB SSD Disk Space

8000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$20.95 ($10.48 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD 3*


4GB RAM

50GB SSD Disk Space

16000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk!*

$40.95 ($20.48 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD 4*


8GB RAM

70GB SSD Disk Space

32000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk!*

$80.95 ($40.48 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD 5*


16GB RAM

130GB SSD Disk Space

64000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk!*

$160.95 ($80.48 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now





*Windows SSD Cloud Hosting Plans*
- Windows 2003 Datacenter 32 & 64bit 
- Windows 2008 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)
- Windows 2008 Datacenter R2 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)
- Windows 2012 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)

*SSD Windows X*


512 MB RAM

20GB SSD Disk Space

2000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$10.95 ($5.48 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD Windows 1*


1GB RAM

30GB SSD Disk Space

4000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$15.95 ($7.98 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD Windows 2*


2GB RAM

40GB SSD Disk Space

8000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$25.95 ($12.98 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD Windows 3*


4GB RAM

50GB SSD Disk Space

16000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free Plesk!*

$45.95 ($22.98 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD Windows 4*


8GB RAM

70GB SSD Disk Space

32000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free Plesk!*

$85.95 ($42.98 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now



*SSD Windows 5*


16GB RAM

130GB SSD Disk Space

64000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free Plesk!*

$165.95 ($82.98 1st month with DECHALF2015)

Order Now





*Addons:*
cPanel: $12.00/Month
Parallels Plesk: $12.00/Month
DirectAdmin: $6.00/Month



*Reviews*
https://www.shopperapproved.com/cert...photonvps.com/
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6408464
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6244049
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6241571
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6236851
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6396805
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6437972
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6611442
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6626398
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6621753
www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6622950
http://www.webhostingstuff.com/comme...VPS-22172.html


*Test IPs:*
Test IPv4 Los Angeles: 216.99.153.26
Test IPv6 Los Angeles: 2604:6600:0:c::2

Test IPv4 Dallas: 45.34.12.147
Test IPv6 Dallas: 2604:6600:2000:6::3


Los Angeles, California Looking Glass:
http://lg.lax.psychz.net/

Dallas, Texas Looking Glass:
http://lg.texas.psychz.net

Ashburn, Virginia Looking Glass:
http://lg.va.psychz.net/



- Lightning Speed Network!
- Fastest *ROUTES* to Asia!


*F.A.Q. *

*Q: How long does it take to setup a SSD Cloud? *
A: Setup is instant, however it may take up to an hour to deploy your SSD Cloud. 

*Q: Where are your servers located? *
A: Los Angeles, California, Dallas, TX, and Ashburn ,VA!

*Q: Are you a reseller or do you own your hardware? *
A: We are not a reseller and we own all the server and routers.

*Q: How long have you been in business? *
A: PhotonVPS - Since 2008; Profuse Solutions - Since 1999

*Q: Can you help transfer our data? *
A: Typically we can do this as long as you have the data in a cPanel or DirectAdmin panel.

*Q: What happens if I go over the monthly-allocated bandwidth? *
A: Your cloud will be suspended until bandwidth resets or you’ll have to upgrade to a higher package.

*Q: When does bandwidth reset then? *
A: Bandwidth is reset on the 1st of each month.

*Q: Do you allow adult content? *
A: Yes, we allow legal adult content on our servers.

*Q: Do you allow VPN & proxies on your server? *
A: Yes, you we allow VPN & proxies on our servers.

*Q: What methods do you accept for payment? *
A: Currently we accept all Major Credit Cards, Paypal, and Alipay.

*Q: Do you have any discounts for longer payment periods? *
A: Sure do, we offer 2 months free on annual payment cycles!


If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) photonvps.com

*Come join the PhotonVPS social networks! *
Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/PhotonVPS
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PhotonVPS
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/117779475317703707923/
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/photonvps


----------

